# ResultSet mit einer anderen Datenquelle



## Zubi81 (17. Jul 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Bevor ich selber ein ResultSet mit 139 Methoden implementiere, frage ich mal hier nach ob es bereits ein ResultSet gibt, welches als Datenquelle eine JTable oder ähnlichem benutzt?

Vielen Dank für jeden noch so kleinen Hinweis.
Gruss aus der Schweiz
Thomas


----------



## maki (17. Jul 2008)

Wenn es kein ResultSet sein muss hilft dir vielleicht das: http://josql.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Zubi81 (17. Jul 2008)

Danke Maki. Sehr interessante Library. Ich brauche aber leider ein ResultSet von der JTable.


----------



## Niki (17. Jul 2008)

Wozu wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Zubi81 (17. Jul 2008)

Ich befinde mich in der Evaluationsphase für die Integration von Crystal Reports in einer Java-Applikation. 

Bis anhin haben wir JasperReports verwenden, mit JR hatten wir die Möglichkeit verschiedene Datenquellen wie z.B. JTable zu verwenden. CR ist da aber nicht so flexibel. Nun habe ich aber gelesen, dass es möglich sein soll ein ResultSet dem Report zu übergeben. Ich habe mir daher überlegt, die JTable als Datenquelle für ein ResultSet zu verwenden, falls dies möglich wäre.


----------



## Niki (17. Jul 2008)

Verstehe, da wäre halt interessant zu wissen welche Methoden vom ResultSet von Crystal Report verwendet werden. Es wird dir halt nichts anderes überbleiben als ein eigenes ResultSet zu implementieren. Wobei du eher am Model der Tabelle ansetzen solltest und nicht an der JTable selbst, da ja das Model die Daten verwaltet. Du könntest zum Beispiel eine Methode asResultSet anbieten. Aber einfach wird das glaub ich nicht


----------



## maki (17. Jul 2008)

Die Frage ist wirklich, welche Methoden werden benötigt.

Ein Protoyp/Mock sollte diese Frage sehr schnell beantworten können.


----------



## Zubi81 (18. Jul 2008)

Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Leider habe ich kein existierende implementiertes ResultSet für eine JTable (ausser http://kobjects.sourceforge.net, der entsprechende Source ist jedoch nicht auffindbar) gefunden. Ich müsste also selber eine Implementation schreiben.

:meld: Es ist übrigens definitiv möglich ein ResultSet als Datenquelle zu benutzen. Ich habe aber nicht heraus gefunden wie ich die Datenquelle in der Reportdatei definiere. Ich arbeite mit dem Crystal Reports Eclipse Plugin. Ein Workaround hab ich aber gefunden. Schreibe  eine POJO-Klasse für die gewünschten Spalten. Ziehe diese Klasse in den Report. Im Code muss man dann nur noch die Tabelle ersetzen.


```
// open ReportClientDocument 
// ... ReportClientDocument clientDoc = ...

// initialize ResultSet
// ... ResultSet rs = ...
 
DatabaseController dc = clientDoc.getDatabaseController();
 
String tableAlias = dc.getDatabase().getTables().getTable(0).getAlias();
dc.setDataSource(rs, tableAlias, "ResultSetTable");

// ...
```

Oder ist das der offizielle Weg?  ???:L Eine Dokumentation von CR ist leider praktisch nicht existent!


----------

